# Where do you go for an oil change..



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Where do you bring your car for an oil change, and where do you think is the best, taking into account, service, price, and brand of oil used. I currently go to jiffy lube, but I want someplace a little cheaper.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

my garage. cheap---> no charge for labor and you make sure the work is done right...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I'd do it myself if I had the space and way of disposing of oil.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just get a jack and an oil pan. You can bring the oil to most auto stores and dispose of it free.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

How hard is it to get to the oil filter and drain valve on a 90 b12? I have heard it is more difficult than newer sentras.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno about the b12's man... ask Ricebox.... shouldn't be too difficult tho.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My garage. Sure the labor is lazy (me) but he gets the job done. I dispose of the oil at my local autozone when I get the new oil and filter.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I do my own oilchanges. I'm not sure about your filter though. We have different engines so I assume it is in a different place. For what it's worth, it is easy to reach from the top on my car.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Anywhere with a jack. Easy and cheap. The $ u'll save can get your car the best syn oil and you still and $ in ur pocket compare to gas station oil change......and btw they alway give you the cheapest oil for the cheap price offer and the good oil $35+ for 2 bottle service........with that $ you can buy 1 case of regular oil and 1 case of moble1 syn oil a total of 12 bottle which equals to 4 oil change.........yea I know I'm cheap but I'm not driving a Skyline/BMW yet to answer ur actual question. U WILL get what u pay for and there's no good or bad place and oil.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

About disposing my oil someday when people excuvate my back yard they would think they discover a $$$oil well$$$.....


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im gonna try changing my own oil now that ive got my Haynes manual. I just need to borrow my neighbors jackstands or somehting. 

Otherwise I take it MIDAS. Theyve never done me wrong plus they let you watch.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've changed my oil without jacking the car up. You can slide under the car and reach the oil plug no problem. It's kinda uncomfortable but it works. You are going to need a wide, shallow bucket to catch the oil. I've caused an Exxon Valdez in my garage because I didn't use a big enough bucket.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> * I've caused an Exxon Valdez in my garage *



hahahahahahahahahahahaha. Lol.

You dont need jackstands? wow, im gonna try this for my next oil change. 

-Nick


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It does work but I figure why not just take the minute or so to jack up the car and work comfortably.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *It does work but I figure why not just take the minute or so to jack up the car and work comfortably. *


I'm just saying that IF you don't have jackstands it's possible, but yes I do much perfer having the car jacked up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oil Change in 89 Sentra*

My friend recently purchased an 89 Sentra. He doesn't have the owner's manual, and I planned on helping him change his oil tomorrow. Since he doesn't have the manual, how much oil does it take (we plan on replacing the filter too)?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I put 4 quarts in my B14 GA


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

I just realized how lucky i am that my dad taught me all these neat things about how to work on cars when i was a wee lil tiny one. You people that dont know how need to learn somehow. you save a lot of money and a lot of saved money equals upgrades. hehe


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil Change in 89 Sentra*




Contour_Sport said:


> *(we plan on replacing the filter too)? *


Always replace the filter.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I put 4 quarts in my B14 GA *


I think oil capacity in the B14 GA is 3.5 qts (I'm at work I don't have the specs).


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

*Oil Change*

Any idea of the capacity of a B12


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I put in about 3.5 liters. I think that is about 4 quarts.


----------

